# Which shoes are 'in' this summer??



## southcitybabe (Apr 10, 2007)

What shoes are 'in' this summer round where you live.. I was told that white shoes are coming back in now, I just saw some nice summer shoes on ebay tho but do they look good or are wedged shoes back in the 90's


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm. I don't mind wedges, but these do look a littl 90's to me.. but that's what is fashionable. Like, I don't think you'd look out of place if you bought them. I personally have shuddery memories of shoes from the 90s, so I'd never buy them, but that's a personal thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean, Its hard to find the perfect shoe for summer, Most of mine are rather high heeled or too casual.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

Wedges are pretty popular.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 10, 2007)

I like wedges, I think they are hot!! I think the way to avoid having them look too 90's is to make sure they aren't big and bulky, but are rather more sleek looking. The ones in that pic are about right... I think wedges are also flattering to most legs, and a lot more comfortable to walk in than skinny heels.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wedges are a popular choice, but those ones, I dunno, I'm not a fan. They kinda look dated and very 90's to me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't like the beading detail.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 10, 2007)

WEDGE SANDALS. hahah yes! i have tons of them since im only 5'1


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 11, 2007)

As far as styles go, I'm not sure. I'm really liking all of the leopard print and patent leather I've seen, though!


----------



## Nicolah (Apr 11, 2007)

Wedges and espadrilles. Love them both.


----------



## Momo (Apr 11, 2007)

The trendiest of fashionistas are wearing lucite heels and platforms. A little bit of the chrome heel is all right too.

Easier to wear trends include metallics, wedges, natural (cork heels, etc), peep toes, patent leather. Neons are in too for edgier fashionistas. Polka dots are making a blip on the radar also.

I have a little of each in my wardrobe which is cool, I won't be buying much this summer. Never knew wedges were 90s. I think the slim ones are chic.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 11, 2007)

Flip flops are in!! LOL I don't really follow the trends or care what's in style. I wear what I like and make my own style! Alot of the time, I find the "style" to be ugly!


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

wedges would look good in a summer dress that are sorta retro.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 11, 2007)

my friend works for piperlime.com: Casual shoes, boots and more for women, men and kids: Piperlime by Gap Inc. and so she is always two seasons ahead. she is now just finishing the fall line up.

she said-

wedges in with matching deatils to the rest of the shoe, ie if you have a pink and white stiped canvas espradrille- the wedge would be covered in the sam mathing material.

and round open toed patent leather in bright colors is supposed to be very big.

and still more metallic metal shoes- this time in a wider strappy sandal. skinnny strappies aren;t out, since they are pretty timeless, but they aren't supposed to be the big splash.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Apr 12, 2007)

I like wedges, but I think that pair has a bit too much going on.


----------



## sooner_chick (Apr 12, 2007)

Wedges are popular, I am not crazy about them.


----------



## Ashley.C (Apr 12, 2007)

I can see flats continuing to be big as well as wedges

These kinda flats


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

i can't do wedges. i'd fall. i don't know whats in for shoes. i never know.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are some ugly wedges - Ive seen nicer ones.

I prefer flats...


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 13, 2007)

I've seen platforms in all the magazines, but they're way too reminiscent of middle school for me. I'll do wedge sandals and espadrilles, but a 1" platform on top of that is out of the question.


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

In my opinion I'd pick flats over wedges.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 15, 2007)

I love wedges, but those are not my style. They do look a little dated to me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Flip-flops are always "in" in Florida! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angellove (Apr 15, 2007)

i LOVE wedges.. im a klutzu when it comes to skinny heels


----------



## Ambered (Apr 16, 2007)

i just bought some open toe steve madden flats...in shiny red.

love them!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 16, 2007)

Those are ugly IMO. I wouldnt get them even tho I like wedges.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 16, 2007)

wedges are still in style, just get ones that aren't too big or have too much stuff on them plainer are best


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 18, 2007)

i just wear flip flops in the summer. maybe get a few pairs with rhinestones to make it look more dress-up. but that's it..lol


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

If you don't like the height or platforms, try the low wedges:

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/M...0.5,0&amp;fmt=jpeg


----------



## SiAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

I see a lot of flats (the ballerina type slipper shoe) and peep toe heels.

I love wedges...they give me height I desperately need and your foot has more support than in a skinny heel.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

im so sick of flats. wedges are in this season


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 20, 2007)

same here:rockwoot:


----------



## princessmich (Apr 20, 2007)

I love wedges too but not too chunky ones.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Apr 20, 2007)

I think flats are pretty 'in' right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah...not digging any sort of wedge this season.

Over here it appears FLATS are *in* again this season. Round and pointy toe, patterned, ballet and peep toe.

PEEP TOE anything as well.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 22, 2007)

I went to see the shoes @ Piperlime.com...Nice selection










These..in any color


----------



## monniej (Apr 25, 2007)

wedges and peep toes are really hot here!


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Im quite fond of peep toes I've seen loads, Ive totally gone off those white ones now, They seemed like what Id wear in the 90s at school. I have seen these which are nice..


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 25, 2007)

I like those ones better. Im not a big fan of the heel though, LOL. I guess there is always something that makes me reconsider, LOL


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont own many heeled summer shoes I swear Im not like other girls who have loads! I own only 2 pairs of summery shoes, One are casual pink wedges which kill my feet! Ive got nasty cuts on my feet just from wearing them to the corner shop and back!

a gorgeous pair of playboy ones but kill cus they are too high!

I really need to invest in some decent summer shoes that are fasionable and comfy so I need alot of help finding some that are ''in''


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 25, 2007)

I like some wedges, but don't care for those particular ones...Mainly, I like flats, esp. ballet type flats, for summer...But as far as what's actually "in", I'm not sure.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Apr 25, 2007)

Wedges and espadrilles are popular around here.


----------



## Greenrose (Apr 27, 2007)

They are nice, but I just can't bring myself to wearing white shoes.


----------

